# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  ขาย Airband Icom A-200 มีสองเครื่อง แทบไม่ได้ใช้งานเลย

## daddy-doo

ขาย Airband ICOM A200 มีสองเครื่อง ราคาเครื่องละ 25000 บาท สภาพ 90% เก็บอย่างเดียว 
ติดต่อ แบงค์ 0829968684

----------

